# Tyres in the Sun



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

This is our first trip into Europe, and I had priced up the sun covers for the tyres, and for what they are they seem very expensive.

I had a brainwave. Whilst in Portugal I was told about the abundance of Chinese shops and that they sell everything from safety pins to battleships.

I visited one and noticed the difference sizes of what can only be described as tartan laundry bags. I had measured the diameter of the tyres and found a bag to fit them. I cut along the top and cut a flap out of the back. They fit the tyres perfectly and at only 1 Euro 60 cents each and damn good bargain 
:wink: 

DJM


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> I cut along the top and cut a flap out of the back. They fit the tyres perfectly and at only 1 Euro 60 cents each and damn good bargain
> :wink:
> 
> DJM


Interesting idea but why did you have to 'cut along the top'; surely cutting a flap out of the back for the axle would allow the bag to be fitted? And how do you secure them against wind.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
They have a zip on the top so i cut that out for ease then bungee tie round it to protect from wind

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any chance of a pic


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Will post piccies in a few days as I have taken them off now as we leave for France tomorrow and are doing a couple of France Passion places before we hit a proper site. I will put them on then post a couple of piccies :wink: 

Cheers


DJM


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

We live in Spain and have never used covers on our MH even in 40C. Tyres look as good as new 2 years on.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Its a well known fact sunlight however weak CAN shorten the life of rubber compounds.

2 of the covers I use are very badly faded in only 3 months, so what would it have done to the tyres ? :roll: 

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> Its a well known fact sunlight however weak CAN shorten the life of rubber compounds.
> 
> ...


There's a reason why car tires always come in black, though few stop to consider why. In order to protect against the effect of sunlight on cross-linking rubber polymers, tire rubber is infused with a protective material known as carbon black, also referred to by those in the auto industry as a "competitive absorber." The purpose of the carbon black is to absorb sunlight on the surface of the tire, and deflect it from the inner polymers of the tire.

This does not last for ever and I fully understand your need for your covers, but as the tyre should be replaced long before the degradation of carbon black in rubber tires and becomes gray and crack as they age.

I would hope to have covered loads of miles before this happens........ hence my personal belief they are not needed.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

And as my mother used to say

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound or cure :lol: especially as it only cost 6 euros 40 

DJM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DJMotorhomer said:


> And as my mother used to say
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound or cure :lol: especially as it only cost 6 euros 40
> 
> DJM


Great!......but Tartan?!!! 8O :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well not strictly tartan more Scottish check ...but its close enough

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

DJM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a little curious as to why no tyre manufacturer (to my knowledge) ever advises on covering tyres in bright sunlight (especially in respect of "Camping" tyres which they know will probably run out of 'life" rather than tread)

Perhaps they don't see the need for them ?? (and neither do I, nor for Camping tyres but that's a whole new thread)

Has anyone sought the advice of a tyre manufacturer on the subject of tyre covers or is it another urban myth (like gas attacks :roll: )


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

This is from www.ehow.co.uk/how_7655366_protect-car-tires-rotting.html

Park your car in a garage or carport to decrease the tires' exposure to the elements. Parking garages are a better option than open car parks, but when unavailable, park your car in a shady spot, if you can. Tire covers, tarps, old sheets and blankets, or old, dark-coloured shower curtains can be used to block sun exposure when no other form of cover is possible. Protection from excessive heat and UV rays will help protect your tires from premature rot.

DJM[/url]


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> This is our first trip into Europe, and I had priced up the sun covers for the tyres, and for what they are they seem very expensive.
> 
> ...


Although this seems like a good idea, I find it reduces the grip available from the tyres quite markedly. Also at motorway speeds I don't find them very durable, is this just Chinese quality? Are more durable ones available? 

For 24/7 protection, and with a shinier shine than the Autoglym tyre stuff, I like 303 Aerospace Protectant, available from lots of places. Buy a big bottle cos you will think of all sorts of other things you can use it on 

More info


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I am a little curious as to why no tyre manufacturer (to my knowledge) ever advises on covering tyres in bright sunlight (especially in respect of "Camping" tyres which they know will probably run out of 'life" rather than tread)
> 
> Perhaps they don't see the need for them ?? (and neither do I, nor for Camping tyres but that's a whole new thread)
> 
> Has anyone sought the advice of a tyre manufacturer on the subject of tyre covers or is it another urban myth (like gas attacks :roll: )


You can see many RV tyres advertised stateside specifically formulated to resist degradation by the sun. Or Snow-Birds specials.

Ray.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

My tyres are 4 1/2 years old, never been covered and show no sun degradation. Many on this forum advocate changing tyres after five years so no point in covering them.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Just bought a set of these. Pretty good price and excellent quality

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_665384.html

Not only do they protect against UV but the main reason for buying them was a couple who use the same storage yard as us (in the country) found that field mice were climbing up the tyre treads and getting in. After they fitted the covers no more mice!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

DJMotorhomer,
Brilliant, tartan wheel covers, got me thinking about a tartan motorhome, that would look great but at what cost :roll: 
Take care,
Norman.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Im tyred of all the responses :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


DJM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How many vehicles are running around in hot countries and never get tyre covers on them.
Personaly I see no need for them. I changed my Michelins at 6 years. Plenty of tread on them but they wer showing hairline cracks.
The tyres on the shade side of the van were actually worse than the ones on the sunny side. And mh is parked a foot from the wall. I do use a tyre dressing to make them shine .
Dave p


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Reported, blatant advertising from Yanky Land


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Reported, blatant advertising from Yanky Land


Me too


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I think any sort of cover helps and yes exposure to the sun will degrade the tyres over time.
I have a set and they are silvered to reflect the sun. Its the ability to stop UV light getting to the tyres that is important. So its important any cover stops UV. I suspect tartan bags will reduce UV but maybe not stop it. Better than nothing and a help.


----------

